# Should i block the OM number



## DasAstro (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey the WW is in a EA with OM. Should i block the OM cell number?


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

NO - She should. DOn't even reveal your watching the phone records or whatever or she'll slam that door. She needs to make her own mind to end this - nothing you do short of drawing a hard line about staying married and telling her she stops it or you divorce is going to change her behavior. SHe needs to send a registered return receipt letter (proof for future restraining order) to him saying this is over permanently and she neither wants nor desires any further contact. You need to stay very cool calm and collected when you do this. If you battle her, you will force more in that direction. If she agrees, you cna block his number on her phone through your carrier, block him on FB and kill all other means she uses to communicate. In fact, have her number changed. BUT ONLY IF SHE AGREED TO IT!!!


----------



## Dowjones (Sep 16, 2010)

If she wants to cheat, she will find a way to do it, regardless of what you do or don't do.


----------



## DasAstro (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks TAM team. I just need somewhere to talk when the emotions get a little crazy. Part of me wants to see her face when the OM don't return her calls. The other part is a best wishes with your dream man lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

It's not going to change her.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

If you have proof, then confront her and force her to choose between the two of you. If not, then stay silent and gather more evidence.

Once you have confronted her, blocking the OM's number is fine.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

the harder you work to prevent or stop her affair, the harder she will go after the OM. This I know from my own personal experience.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Not true in my case. My wife called me on an EA and caught it early enough. She saved me from a big mistake.

Letting the affair continue is folly. No reason to enable it. If it goes underground and you don't stop it, then terminte the marriage.

I agree you cannot stop it. She needs to.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Not true in my case. My wife called me on an EA and caught it early enough. She saved me from a big mistake.
> 
> Letting the affair continue is folly. No reason to enable it. If it goes underground and you don't stop it, then terminte the marriage.
> 
> I agree you cannot stop it. She needs to.


:iagree: no reason to allow it to continue. Confront and make her choose, for real.


----------

